# Holder A 20



## Rodlin (May 2, 2014)

Hi I am looking for a workshop manual for a Holder A20, so hope some one can help 
Cheers Rodlin 
Ps my email is [email protected]


----------



## free2rhymeplain (Oct 28, 2015)

I am looking for transmission parts for a Holder A55 tractor. Any ideas where I can find these parts? Any help is appreciated.

Part Numbers:
1855 = AG350740102 becomes – 140827 
1850 = A200748125 
1814 = A200748105 becomes – 117924


----------

